# Korean War Vets in Seoul



## tomahawk6 (17 Apr 2009)

United Nations Korean War veteran Joseph Bolongo (L) from Canada burns incense as other veterans look on during their visit to the National Cemetery in Seoul April 16, 2009. About 150 Korean War veterans from Britain, Canada, Australia and New Zealand are in Seoul to participate in ceremonies to mark the 1950-53 Korean War. Reuters






United Nations Korean War veterans march during their visit to the National Cemetery in Seoul April 16, 2009. About 150 Korean War veterans from Britain, Canada, Australia and New Zealand are in Seoul to participate in ceremonies to mark the 1950-53 Korean War. Reuters


----------

